# [Elements of Magic - Revised] Errata



## RangerWickett (Apr 30, 2004)

I'll collect errata in this thread for the next few weeks, and put out an EOM FAQ/Errata Guide when Lyceian Arcana comes out.

First piece of errata:

Page 37, illustration.  In the picture, repeated below, the creature should be shifted a half-inch to the left.


----------



## torem13 (May 6, 2004)

*Elemental Relations*

There are several errors on page 26, table 2.2 in Related Ability scores

Element    Current    Correct
Force       Dex/Wis   -
Ice          Char/Str   Wis/Con
Lava        Con         Char/Str
Life          -            Con
Mist         Wis/Con   Dex/Wis

Void         Char/Int   Dex/Int

To Fix move the following
Lava to Life
Ice to Lava
Mist to Ice
Force to Mist
Put a - in Force

Void just has one wrong.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 19, 2004)

The bottom of page 78, top of page 79.  The text "Both these cantrip effects only work if the new form is the same creature type and element type as the original." should read "Both these cantrip effects only work if the new form is the same element type as the original."  This is a little redundant, but it is important to note that you do not have to pay any extra MP to change a creature's creature type, unless you're turning it into something with strong resistances.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 19, 2004)

Page 50, antimagic description.  Conjugation error.  The text should read, "Whenever any spell or magical effect enters the area, or its area of effect passes through the antimagic area, its controller makes a caster level check against this effective SR."

Also, please note that magic items and permanent spells that enter antimagic areas effectively Take 10 for the caster level check.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 19, 2004)

Page 47, Mage Armor should read:

*Mage Armor*
Create Force 2/Gen 1
Total MP: 2
Range: Touch
Duration: Ten minutes
Mage Armor
Create Force 1/Gen 1
Total MP: 2
Range: Touch
Duration: Ten minutes
You encase the target in an invisible masterwork chain shirt, granting a +4 armor bonus. Though this chain shirt is weightless, if the bearer does not have Light Armor Proficiency, he suffers the normal arcane spell failure and other armor penalties. Costs: 2 MP elemental object, 1 MP duration. Note that though a masterwork chain shirt is not the most expensive armor available for 2 MP (250 gp out of a possible 500 gp), it is more likely to be useful to spellcasters than heavier armors such as banded mail.

and Mage Plate should read:

*Mage Plate*
Create Force 3/Gen 1
Total MP: 4
Range: Touch
Duration: Ten minutes
You encase the target in an invisible suit of masterwork plate armor, granting a +8 armor bonus, or in the force equivalent of a mithral shirt, granting a +4 bonus but with much lighter penalties and requirements. As above, though, the wearer gains little benefit if he is not proficient in the armor. Costs: 2 MP elemental object, 1 MP extra for gear cost, 1 MP duration.

Note that both masterwork full plate (1650 gp) and a mithral shirt (1100 gp) cost less than the gp limit (2500 gp). You could choose other armor types, but these are the best.  Alternately, in place of the 1 MP spent to reach the necessary cost, you could use Create Air 1 to fill the armor with sweet scents, Create Light 1 to have it glow, etc.


----------

